# Những hiểu biết sai lầm về kem chống nắng



## hong nhung (4/4/18)

*1. Kem chống nắng chỉ dùng vào mùa hè*
Đối với phái đẹp văn phòng kem chống nắng cần thiết ngay cả khi bạn không ra ngoài bởi vì tia UV có thể xuyên qua cửa kính để tấn công da bạn, gây nên vô vàn tác hại. Chính vì vậy, việc bôi kem chống nắng là vô cùng cần thiết, để bảo vệ da bạn khỏi những tác nhân xấu ảnh hưởng từ môi trường.




Kem chống nắng hình thành lớp màng bảo vệ cho da bạn.​
*2. Chỉ số SPF càng cao thì càng tốt*
SPF (chỉ số chống nắng của sản phẩm) càng cao thì người dùng càng bị phụ thuộc, thường những người sử dụng kem với SPF 100 sẽ xài nguyên ngày mà không bôi lại. Việc này chỉ làm hiệu quả sử dụng kem chống nắng của bạn về 0 mà thôi.




Đừng để bị đánh lừa bởi những quảng cáo về chỉ số SPF trên nhãn sản phẩm.
​Trên thực tế, không phải SPF 100 thì sẽ bảo vệ được gấp đôi SPF 50. Theo tìm hiểu, SPF 5 - chặn được khoảng 30% lượng tia UVB, kem có SPF 30 - chặn được 95%, SPF 50 - chặn 98% và SPF 100 - chặn được 99%.




Chỉ số SPF hợp lý dao động từ 30 cho đến 50.
​*3. Thoa kem chống nắng ngay trước khi ra ngoài*
Việc này hoàn toàn không đúng vì kem chống nắng chỉ thực sự phát huy tác dụng sau khoảng 15-20 phút sau khi thoa lên da. Chính vì vậy, các nàng hãy bôi kem chống nắng trước khi ra ngoài ít nhất là 15 phút để kem kịp thời thẩm thấu vào da và đạt được hiệu quả tốt nhất.




Nếu đợi đến khi ra ngoài mới thoa kem chống nắng thì tác dụng của kem sẽ không kịp phát huy.​
*4. Chỉ cần 1 lượng nhỏ kém chống nắng là đủ*
Trước hết, bạn gái cần nằm lòng công thức, "1 đồng xu cho mặt, 4 đồng xu cho người". Bôi quá nhiều kem thì da sẽ có cảm giác nhờn, bóng và bít lỗ chân lông, còn bôi quá ít thì không đủ lượng bảo vệ da. Khi thoa kem chống nắng, đừng quá “tiết kiệm” mà hãy thoa một lớp vừa đủ để che phủ toàn bộ bề mặt da để tạo một lớp bảo vệ hoàn hảo.




Một lượng kem đúng chuẩn sẽ giúp da bạn được bảo vệ một cách tốt nhất.​
*5. Dùng mỹ phẩm có SPF thì không cần kem chống nắng*
Nhiều loại kem nền, phấn trang điểm được quảng cáo là có thành phần chống nắng. Tuy nhiên, đây chỉ là một chức năng phụ nên khả năng bảo vệ khá thấp, lớp kem, phấn lại quá mỏng để có thể bảo vệ da bạn. Vì vậy, nếu bạn phải ở lâu ngoài trời nắng hay đi bơi, nên dùng một lớp kem chống nắng riêng trước khi trang điểm.



​
Nguồn: eva


----------



## kemchongnang (16/2/20)

Cung cấp số lượng lớn kem chống nắng ra ngoài thị trường, với nhiều hãng khác nhau đến từ các thương hiệu nổi tiếng, giá thành rẻ nhất hiện nay, kem chống nắng có tác dụng bảo vệ da khi đi dưới nắng quá lâu, tăng cường độ ẩm cho da. Liên hệ kem chống nắng để biết chi tiết qua web: kemchongnang


----------



## hiền oanh mai (17/6/20)

Việc này hoàn toàn không đúng vì kem chống nắng chỉ thực sự phát huy tác dụng sau khoảng 15-20 phút sau khi thoa lên da. Chính vì vậy, các nàng hãy bôi kem chống nắng trước khi ra ngoài ít nhất là 15 phút để kem kịp thời thẩm thấu vào da và đạt được hiệu quả tốt nhất.


----------



## Hương Smile (7/5/21)

các nàng hãy bôi kem chống nắng trước khi ra ngoài ít nhất là 15 phút để kem kịp thời thẩm thấu vào da và đạt được hiệu quả tốt nhất


----------

